# Talked to a Girl



## TheVigil1 (May 24, 2010)

So here's the deal: I'm currently still in China on vacation (leaving tomorrow). I was sad because after all my time here, I hadn't met any new/interesting people (besides friends of friends).

However, I went to a restaurant the other day and the waitress made it very clear to me and the others with me that she liked me! 
I have no idea why, since I was pretty much sitting silently in the corner, but she was especially nice to me.

At first I thought she was just doing her job, but the others told me I should ask for her number. I don't have to tell you how horrible even the idea of doing so sounded to me. :no

In the end, I was finally convinced to go up and ask, but I chickened out at the last minute. No surprises there... :sigh

Although, another of the people I was with (who _did_ end up getting a number) said that the other waitress thought that my waitress actually did like me. My friend ended up asking for her number and he then gave it to me.

Normally, I wouldn't even think to contact her, but I figured (since I'm leaving soon anyway) I might as well give it a shot. So I texted her. And she texted back! And she didn't think I was a creeper!! :boogie

We talked for a bit and she said she was sad I was leaving. So we arranged to meet later on to say goodbye! I couldn't believe it!! 

I'm still super nervous, but I'll see where it goes, I guess. Just thought I'd share. From now on, I'm going to try to be more gutsy.


----------



## silverfish (Sep 18, 2009)

That's so cool! Nice =)


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

*hmm*

Congratulations.

Now, record this experience. Remember how it feels, how you see it, the things you hear. Because, whatever else, it is a counter experience. A pointer to the positive truths about you. And if this remains as just a thought then it is far too easy for the negative belief systems to attack it and dismiss it. Remember in as much sensory detail as possible what it is like to realise the type of person you really are.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:clap


----------



## LearningToFly (Jun 7, 2010)

Dude, that's so awesome.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Sweet story. Hope it goes well.


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

wow. awesome story


----------



## TheVigil1 (May 24, 2010)

Update:

So I'm back in the states now. I met with the waitress again at the restaurant as planned and we talked for a bit, but she was very busy that day. We still swapped email addresses tho, and hopefully we'll be keeping in touch.

After getting to know her a bit more I realized that she did in fact like me, and it's probably _because_ I came off as so shy. She teased me about it when we first met, but it turns out that it was mostly just to mask her own shyness.

I would have never guessed that she'd be so nervous. _Her_ nervous? Around _me?!_ But you really never know will people and that's the lesson I took away from all this.

So I'm sad we didn't have more time to get to know each other, but that's life I guess. Looks like I'm going to have to take another trip to China sometime soon! Works for me. 

Thanks for all the support everyone!


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats.


----------



## TheVigil1 (May 24, 2010)

I just wanted to quote an email that was sent to me from the girl. She said, "im really sorry that i didnt talk with u too much on the last day here, i wanna talk, but i didnt know what to say..."

I was pretty much blown away by that statement. Could she have SA also?!?! Regardless, I felt like her words came straight from my mouth.

Just to reiterate, it really pays off trying to meet new people. You really never know who you'll run into!


----------



## P312 (Apr 17, 2010)

Great history.


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

Awesome story, i can relate to so many things you said, but this time hearing it from your point of view gives me a bit more hope for the future too .


----------

